# How long should I air out my room until I can bring a cockatiel into it?



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay, so 3 days ago, I had a random spurt of energy and decided to paint the new bird room. The guy I bought my baby from said a week ago that I could bring him home in 3 weeks, well Pasha is 10 weeks and isn't eating the food anymore, he's been eating adult food for 3 days, so, today, I went down to my/the? breeder to see my baby and the guy said I can bring him home this weekend and I wanted to know if you's think thats long enough for the paint fumes in the room not to hurt him, or effect him, or if it'd be a bad idea to put him in there. I can't smell paint anymore in there but I could just be used to it, and i know the whole birds coal mines thing, I worry about EVERYTHING. Haha, thanks for viewing this! Please help! <3


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What kind of paint did you use? Oil paint should not be used at all. Latex paint should be aired out for at least 2-3 days or more just to be safe. This is the paint that I used when we had to paint a few doors and ceilings http://www.mythicpaint.com/


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I used latex paint, I used to babysit and not very well may I add, and the one wall had paint and a pink stain that i think was at one time a kool aid hand print. Haha. I painted them a warm chocolately brown thinking it would be aired out in the three weeks I had to wait to bring my baby home but the date got moved up and I wasnt sure. Thank you so much. I was worried about my little man.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I would not put your Fid in there for awhile yet!
And then when you do, make sure there good ventilation.


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay, i'm going to keep him nextdoor at my grandmas house for a week or two until my rooms completely clear of paint fumes. Thank you for your answers! <3


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I would think that a week for latex paint would be fine. Provided that there is plenty of ventilation of course.


----------

